# Help! Belt Light Reset for 2007 Brute Forec 750



## nimu23 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a 2007 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 KVF750AE and can’t seem to resolve the flashing “Belt” light. At first the light was steady, but after opening the CVT cover to check the belt, and making sure the belt sensor switch was in the “on” position, the light is now flashing.
I’ve been searching 2 days now on the net. Every procedure I come across mentions to swap grey connectors with black connectors, and that the connectors are located either under the seat forward of the tool tray or above the CVT cover.
I don’t know if my ATV was modified by the previous owner; I can’t find any grey connectors in these locations.
My situation is the following: Above the CVT cover there is a black 2 pin connector going to the belt switch, and also a black 6-pin connector housing only 5 wires. There are no grey connectors.
Below the seat forward of the tool tray there is a bundle of 9 wires. 4 wires go into a black 4-pin female connector, and 3 go into a black 4-pin male connector. The black 4-pin male and female connectors are attached. The other 2 wires lead to a grey-colored receptacle that doesn’t go anywhere.
The grey receptacle has 2 tongues exposed. The 2 wires end with a female fitting that slips into the tongues. The female fittings are the type you squeeze with pliers to secure. These female fittings will not fit into either of the black male and female 4-pin connectors.
Does anyone have a procedure I can follow?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nimu23 said:


> I have a 2007 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 KVF750AE and can’t seem to resolve the flashing “Belt” light. At first the light was steady, but after opening the CVT cover to check the belt, and making sure the belt sensor switch was in the “on” position, the light is now flashing.
> I’ve been searching 2 days now on the net. Every procedure I come across mentions to swap grey connectors with black connectors, and that the connectors are located either under the seat forward of the tool tray or above the CVT cover.
> I don’t know if my ATV was modified by the previous owner; I can’t find any grey connectors in these locations.
> My situation is the following: Above the CVT cover there is a black 2 pin connector going to the belt switch, and also a black 6-pin connector housing only 5 wires. There are no grey connectors.
> ...



You answered your own question you been lookin at it the whole time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18

and here are our instructions.... best on the net.


----------

